# 08 opal vs 09 onix



## out2dasea (May 12, 2009)

So my lbs has a 09 onix with ultegra sl for 2200 and also has a 08 opal for 2500 with sram force. Now I did not like the feel of sram and the ultegra was ok. But they had another bike with chorus that they said they would swith out for me. The price for the 09 onix would be 2900 with chorus and for the opal 3200. I think I can get them down on the prices. What do you think.


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

What do you want out of the bike? IMO both are great bikes. The Onix is going to be a bit more comfortable and a little less responsive, the Opal a little less comfortable and a little racier. Onix, great century bike, Opal good race bike.


----------



## out2dasea (May 12, 2009)

Well, im never going to be racing ina road bike race. I do about 3-4 triathlons a year, either sprint or olympic... but most of my riding is with buddies for a 30-40 mile ride with the occasional century or longer rides. Most of my rides consist of long hills (3-5000ft climbs) so id like to keep the weight down as much as possible. How are the prices he quoted me with the chorus? If i do it its going to definitely be with the chorus. Just trying to decide if its worth it to buy new or if i should just wait for a good used deal.


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

If it's 10sp chorus it's a great price, I don't think you'd ever find a better deal. If 11sp *run don't walk *and buy the one you like best.


----------



## out2dasea (May 12, 2009)

it is a 10sp but with an aluminum crank.


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

If the fit is good, I'd buy one of them, for the triathlons and climbing the Opal may have an edge, although all Orbeas are good climbers. For your fun rides and centuries the Onix may fit the bill. Seems like a toss up. Get the one you like best. BTW my frame of reference is that I have a 07 Ultagra Onix and a Fuji Team SL which is racier, I love them both but if I were replacing the Fuji the Opal would be high on my list.


----------



## out2dasea (May 12, 2009)

is there any difference in the strength of the frame between these two? I am a pretty powerful and generally ride pretty hard, would like something that can take a beating.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

I think the Opal was specifically designed for U.S. Crit racing, so it should be pretty durable.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

IT looks like they changed the geomtry on the bike this year, at least they did for my size (48). Be sure to check becuase that could make the difference. BTW if it was me I would get the 09 onix


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

I have had both but in reverse, I have an newer opal and older onyx. You want a plush ride, long group outings with some nice long climbs, go with the onyx. Can't beat the confort of that bike.

Your serious about making intervals on flats or real high speed cornerng and descending, go with the Opal.

I find the Opal is a bit less comfy that the Onix for climbing, there is not a lot of front compliance so it is not as nice when you are up and dancing on the Opal.

Personnaly, I ride in Opal terrain and the new Opal can bridge between two gaps like a missile, it is very nice for that.


----------

